# Over the Moon!!!



## star78 (Nov 24, 2011)

Well after a long and stressful process I'm feeling elated that everything my wife and I have been through has been worth it, my lovely lady is now 7 weeks pregnant with twins following a successful cycle of IVF!!  

I NEVER thought our dreams of having a family would happen...of course it's still very early days, but we're staying positive and hoping the next few months go smoothly. I had planned to go back to uni next year to do a Masters degree, but looking at childcare costs this just will not be possible...not that any of that matters just now, I'm focussing on getting some simple things knitted and making copious lists of all the things we'll need to buy!!


----------



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Congratulations - what wonderful news!


----------



## star78 (Nov 24, 2011)

Heidi33 said:


> Congratulations - what wonderful news!


Thanks 

Still looking for any other lesbian mums to be in the Stoke-on-Trent area as I feel a bit isolated sometimes.


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Congratulations, that's great news! I was just thinking about you the other day and wondered how you'd got on. Hope everything goes smoothly for you both.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Heidi33*, Massive congratulations  wishing you both well for the next 8 months xx


----------



## flipper123 (Sep 29, 2011)

Congratulations star! How exciting  xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Congratulations to you both xx


----------



## Coldilox (Mar 20, 2013)

Massive congratulations to you both.


----------



## MadameCissy (Apr 2, 2013)

Congrats! Absolutely delighted for you!


----------



## Impatiens (Dec 11, 2012)

Brilliant news! Congratulations to you both xxxx


----------



## MadameCissy (Apr 2, 2013)

Star78, I just noticed you mentioned Stoke-on-Trent. We live not too far from Lichfield and although not pregnant (yet), we are trying!


----------



## sibbnchaz29 (Mar 28, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS.....

hope everything goes well for you, DW and wee bambinos xxx


----------

